# Polk audio vs Psb speakers



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am looking for speakers for my apartment. Room size 20x16. Between polk audio and psb how do one rate them. Friends pl advise.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

You should start with budget , then are you looking for a stereo system or building a HT one ?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If that's all there is to the question... for me, PSB hands down. 

What is your budget and what are you looking for, may be that there is a better option for you than either of those. A little more information will help us to help guide you to the perfect speakers for you.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Budget isnt my problem. I m interested in hearing music and since i live in apartment i cannot be loud listener. Yes i am going in for a a/v receiver and setting up speakers in our living room where have our 46" sony bravia TV


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gopi, I'm curious how you narrowed down to Polk, and psb, and what criteria you used.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Gopi, I'm curious how you narrowed down to Polk, and psb, and what criteria you used.


I agree, is budget is no concern; why these two choices?


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually i once listened to the music thru them and felt diff from


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually i once listened to the music polk and felt diff from the normal ones. Equally so from psb. Ofcourse i need to admit that i am yet listen martin logan, boston acoustics, nad, wharfdale. Am i missing good ones and forming opinion between polk n psb


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

gopi_16 said:


> Actually i once listened to the music polk and felt diff from the normal ones. Equally so from psb. Ofcourse i need to admit that i am yet listen martin logan, boston acoustics, nad, wharfdale. Am i missing good ones and forming opinion between polk n psb


Actually yes, I'd say your missing a few. If you have access to these, I'd say try them. To name a few, golden ear, paradigm, definitive, jbl, Atlantic, infinity, kef, Martin Logan, focal, monitor audio, klipsch , B&W, and of course Cambridge audio. These are in addition to the ones you mentioned, and there are definitely more. The point is, there is an insane number to choose from, if you already heard some you liked, there isn't anything wrong with choosing them. If you have time and access, listen to as many as you can. Ultimately your ears need to decide considering how subjective speaker interpretations are. Choosing a brand for brands sake is just that. (Not objective) Please don't find my comments rude. I'm just being poignant. 
How could I forget Wilson audio?


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the additional information.but i m more confused with further more brands. Between polk and psb i thought i would get guidance and finalize my shopping. Now it looks i need to do some more window shopping and research.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

gopi_16 said:


> Thanks for the additional information.but i m more confused with further more brands. Between polk and psb i thought i would get guidance and finalize my shopping. Now it looks i need to do some more window shopping and research.


Sorry gopi, my goal was not to confuse. I probably overstated my point. If it were my choice to make, and you held my feet to the fire, I would choose PSB, imagine series. But if not limited to those two brands, I might choose golden ear Triton. Or, if I really liked my friends paradigms that I've already heard I might choose them. I'm not saying Polk and psb are poor choices, (they're not) but I'll ask my original question. How did you arrive at those two? And one last point. If you already like one of the two, (Polk or psb) there's no reason not to choose one, for there is no one brand to rule them all. That's why speaker shopping is tough! Your ears will know. 
What brands do you have access to?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What models are you looking at. We reviewed a Polk and PSB speaker in the recent $3000 speaker event. The polk was a speaker that I could not find anything to not like. The PSB was slightly more interesting to me. Both fine products in that price range.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks wilis.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Came across an offer to choose one among the 3 option below with denon avr 2000

PSB Option I
IT 5 FLOOR STANDING SPEAKERS 
IC5 CENTER SPEAKER IS 5 SURROUND SPEAKER 
SUB SERIES 200 

PSB
Option II
ALPHA T1 FLOOR STANDING SPEAKERS ALPHA C4 CENTER SPEAKER 
ALPHA B1 SURROUND SPEAKER SUBSERIES 200 

OPTION III
POLK AUDIO 
TSI 300 
FXI A4 CS 20 PSW I 225 


One among the above 3 with
DENON AVR X 2000 7.1 AMPLIFIER .

Pl advise which combination worth a money.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would prefer option 1 (one).


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I personally would not take the TSi in consideration since they are part of the Monitor line and overpriced and the sub i would put a bit more money and better like the SVS PB100 .


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd go with option I as well. I think the PSB Image series would make for a very good home theater system. Of course only you can decide which system is best for you. Any chance you can audition each option so you can hear which sounds best to you?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I like option 1 as well. I've heard PSB Image speakers in a really nice home theater, they sounded great and did a great job keeping up with the eight 15" subwoofers. :flex:


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Now a proud owner of psb t5, s5, subseries 200,c5 with denon avr 2000


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Thanks for the additional information.but i m more confused with further more brands. Between polk and psb i thought i would get guidance and finalize my shopping. Now it looks i need to do some more window shopping and research.


What I would do is to take a pad of paper with you, write down the make and
model of each speaker you audition and what you liked and disliked about the
speakers you were auditioning. Was the bass tight and deep or was it boomy 
and loose sounding? Were the mids life like or were they hollow or just too 
pronounced? Was the treble irritating and harsh or were they dark and not 
revealing or were they smoot hthat made you want to listen for more? How was 
the imaging?

Bring music with you that you are very familiar with and know quite well. To
make it easier to audition HT speaker systems, listen to the main speakers in 2
channel mode with music. Music is much harder to reproduce accurately then a
movie soundtrack so if the speakers do well with music, then they will do well
with HT. Speakers that do HT well may not do well with music. When auditioning
the center channel of the same brand and series as the main speakers, pick a
difficult source like an announcer that mumbles alot. If you can understand what
the mumbling announcer is saying, then you have a good center channel.

I would go to speciality stores first and start auditioning speakers first
instead of going to the internet first. Once your likes are determined, you can
mention them here and fellow members can make internet brand recommendations
based on your likes/dislikes. The specality stores are better setup acousticaly
then the big box stores which will make auditioning a little easier. It will
give you an idea of what you like in a speaker.

Keep track of what amp or receiver is powering the speakers you're auditioning.
Try to get a receiver/amp that closest resembles what you have or want to get.
It just reduces another variable when audtioning speakers.


One thing to keep note off. When auditioning speakers, make sure the volume
levels are matched between the diiferent speaker pairs because the louder
speaker pair will always sound better. Listen to levels that you think you
would listen to most of the time because thats how you are going to be using
them most of the time.


----------

